# GE Zoneline Single Package Vertical AC



## sagewoodmaint (Feb 28, 2018)

I am the Maintenance Director of an 88 apartment assisted living facility in central Nebraska, which opened officially November 2017. I have intermediate experience in HVAC and electrical. Depending on the size of each apartment, there is either one or two GE zoneline VTAC unit(s) model #AZ85H09DACW1. 

At the moment I have one unit in a vacant apartment that wont start up at all, thermostat is set 7 degrees higher than actual temp, fan is set to auto, I can hear the thermostat click, fan does not start up nor does the compressor. I pulled a unit from a neighboring vacant apartment (for clarification purposes I'll refer to borrowed unit as VTAC 2, and problem unit as VTAC 1). I wired VTAC 2 into problem apartment, switched thermostat to heat, and unit properly turned on with fan running great. I disconnected VTAC 2 and reconnected VTAC 1 and again switched thermostat to heat, and unit still does not turn on. I checked voltages, and confirmed there is 24V from the thermostat.

Has anyone dealt with the GE Zoneline units? Could anyone give some advice as to what my next troubleshooting step should be? Any help or info will be much appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!

Nick B
Maintenance Director 
Heritage Communities


----------

